# Network file transfer suddenly drops to 0 byte/s



## redgreenblue (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi!

I got a strange issue regarding a my PC. Essentially what happens is that when I try to WRITE something to my NAS transfer speed drops to 0 bytes after 1 sec, then resumes after 5 sec. This happens exclusively when writing to the network drive. READING/copying from the drive works fine.

Writing files internally works fine and even external to usb drives isnt a problem.

I did a quick test to disable all non-essential services on the PC, same issue.
Also tried booting in Safe Mode with Networking turned on and issue was SOLVED, everything worked as supposed. But when returning to Normal Boot the issue appeared again.

Anyone got any clue how I can isolate the issue and find what is clogging the system?

Good to know aswell, it's a Win 10 machine, updated, a few years old. I also have a few similar machines connected to the same NAS through a switch, all working flawless with the exception of the PC mentioned above.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try doing a clean boot https://www.thewindowsclub.com/what-is-clean-boot-state-in-windows and start adding back 1 thing at a time.


----------



## redgreenblue (Sep 11, 2019)

No luck going through the clean boot. Only thing that worked so far is Safe Mode with networking enabled.


EDIT:
This is what it looks like when I try to copy a file to the NAS. When at the lowest point it stands still at 0 byte/s for about 5 sec then starts to accelerate. If I try to copy two files it would show two dents in the green bar.

https://imgur.com/a/xBShZAu


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you first try a clean boot with nothing else enabled, please expand on what you did do.


----------



## redgreenblue (Sep 11, 2019)

Aah yes, sorry. 

I went through the clean boot guide. Selective start, turned off startup items, disabled all non-MS services and restarted. No luck with everything disabled, still had the same issue.


Some other things I've tried are disabling non-essential devices in device manager, uninstalling programs/apps that were installed in the latest month and tried updating the network card(already the latest update)


----------

